# fishing this weekend



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Who will be out this weekend? I'll be headed out of Orange beach Friday evening hoping to find some Tuna! 

Also, has anyone heard or seen if the water has cleared up any this week around Beer Can/Marlin area?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Suure wish I was back down there to go, but another 2 weeks of farm work inline for me !!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

From what I saw yesterday and looking at Hiltons, I would save the gas!


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

I'll be swordifshin saturday night..


----------



## reeltruth2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Keep us posted Reeldog and Xyzzy. We are headed down on saturday. We will be out around Monday. Looking to do the same. Swords one trip and tuna another. Then bottom with the kids one day. Let us know what to expect. 
Thanks


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Capt Ed, I'll give you a call this afternoon. Oh and I do not have Banana Man this weekend, so I'll have to have better luck then the past few trips!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I didn't realize that was you Otto, give me a call


----------



## "reel" spear-it (Oct 11, 2007)

Headed out Sat towards the spur,returning Sunday.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Anything you guy's post about the water conditions is greatly appreciated..!!!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Reeltruth, I just passed you on 85 headed south... 1:40 about mile 25. Nice looking boat, a little more then I would want to trailer regularly though!


----------

